# Jannero Pargo To Olympiacos



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Forget about Stephon Marbury, the Greek team Olympiacos found their guard in Jannero Pargo. Leaving Dynamo Moscow, Pargo fills the void left by injured Josh Childress.
> 
> But while Nenad Krstic left his Russian squad for a chance to play in the NBA once again, apparently the government has decided to withdraw funding that was assigned to the clubs. Dynamo Moscow, one of the most affected teams, has seen Arriel McDonald, Darjus Lavrinovic, Hollis Price and now Pargo leave.


http://dimemag.com/2009/01/jannero-pargo-to-olympiakos/


----------



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

Some corrections.

Dynamo didn't rely much on government funds, other clubs did. Dynamo is having troubles after their main sponsor, a developing company, got into serious financial troubles.

Kardjus Lavrinovic didn't leave, he was actually their best player in their last EuroCup games vs Panellinios.

Ariel McDonald left because he wanted a bigger role and more playing time. 

Price and Pargo left due to financial troubles, while Dynamo is having difficulties to pay Nachbar too.

PS: Pargo could debut tonight in Olympiacos' opening game in Top16 for Euroleague vs AJ Milano.


----------

